
(Sean Parker) Taking a Risk, and Hoping That Lightning Strikes Twice - frankdenbow
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/07/23/taking-a-risk-and-hoping-that-lightning-strikes-twice/
======
rlalwani
Very good article. Very few entrepreneurs have done it successfully more than
once.

